# Big Brother 2011, will you be watching?? (CH5)



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

So I am in two minds whether to watch or not (feels like I am cheating on Davina  )

Will you be watching then??


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Guess not then


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I will, just to have a nosey but if its boring I will switch off when normally I would watch it to the very end.............boring or not   

Always enjoy the celeb bb one though. Will be strange without Davina


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MAL* I will give it a chance-have you seen the house?? Its lovely! No silly bits, just a nice house. I will miss Davina but I do love Brian


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

I have seen one pic. All I remember seeing were some stairs. Does it have an upstairs? Used to it all being on one level. 

Do you know whos going in?

Brian is funny


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Its all one level from what i can make out. Its bedroom looks big-all beds in same room, one double. It looks 'aquatic' in theme. I know of some of the celebs-Kerry Katona, Jedward ( ) someones wife (parliment) thats all I know. I am into seeing how people work, how there minds work and BB is perfect to watch people at there best and worse  

I think Brian made BB what it is-he was great when he was in there the first time


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I think i may join you in taking a peek (then get hooked!) mind its gotta be better than the rubbish DH has on currently!


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it Brian dowling presenting it? Xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lynn* It certainly is 

*holly* Yay!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Will miss Davina though 

Its celeb first isnt it followed by the wannabes apparently Pamela Anderson is going in for 5 days and David Hasselfhoff of baywatch/knight rider fame ex wife is reported to be going in, not forgetting Kerry Katona, i cant think who else is going in, i didnt watc BB with Brian in (only the celeb one which he won) 

Not long now girls   

Em


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

When does it start? I will download the first few days then decide what to cant be any worse Arab TV


----------



## Ping23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Girlies even tho I say to myself I won't watch it I am one of those people who soon become addicted to it hehe!!! I love having a nosey at people!!! Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

It starts in 4 days time


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

i Wil def be watching! Still Cant believe they hav brought it back! I love Brian he cracks me up. Who knows davina might even put in an appearance! I haven't seen the house yet i might Google it now! Love love love it!


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be watching haven't missed the start of any series, I hope some of the celebs mentioned aren't true as they are quite dull. Although the rumours are that Bobby Brown and Darren Lyons are going in, that could make things slightly more interesting. I'm also hoping that Steve Strange is going in, he was the only reason to ever watch celebrity scissorhands  .
salx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

DH has just seen an advert for the celeb bb and let out a huge sigh

   going his way hehe

3 days to go!


----------



## Fashion (Jan 2, 2011)

I am deff watching I want to be on it   I love it good or bad love it


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*holly* Do you know if its possible to change the Big Brother 2010 title to 2011?? Then hopefully more people will join the thread?

*Fashion* I would love to go in the house but not to be on TV as I would make a right fool of myself 

I also saw the Xfactor advert so I am one happy bunny  DH is not  good job we have a TV in the bedroom


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Faithope said:


> *holly* Do you know if its possible to change the Big Brother 2010 title to 2011?? Then hopefully more people will join the thread?


I will pass on the request actually i was thinking this last night

Em


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Yay its now Big Brother 2011 on the title page 

2 days to go!!


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Woo hoo. Big brother and x factor return!!! I'm in heaven!! Dh in hell. Xxxxx


----------



## Ping23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooo big brother and x factor!!! Nothing better than reality tv!!! Yaaaay can't wait!! Who's ment to be going in the house all I've heard is jedward Amy from Essex and Kerry katona


----------



## Fashion (Jan 2, 2011)

I heard Brian on tv today say that kerrys mums going to be on it as well !    I love x factor to try not to but just can't help it going to miss Simon ! He is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo rude but that's what I love !


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

lynn1303 said:


> Woo hoo. Big brother and x factor return!!! I'm in heaven!! Dh in hell. Xxxxx


OOh are we twins, mind you i am having SkyHD installed upstairs so hopefully no divorce lol


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

BB and X factor, my computer is going to be busy downloading to try and keep up! sometime I wish I was still home in the UK! When does X factor start?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sharry* XFactor starts saturday night 

1 Day to Go!!!!


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Woo hoo!!! Xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Can I join u and say I love BB!!!! I'm definatley watching!! 


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

oh no just realised i got staff meeting until 9pm 2moro then i do my jab at 9.30 then I'm normally ready for bed. Wil sky + it and watch in morn if i drop off!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

less than 24 hrs to go girls are we ready lol

catherino def sky+ it, my dh will have to put up with it tomorrow night and friday until my sky is fitted in bedroom and i will view from up there!

kat/kate/katie lol the more the merrier i say!

catch up tomorrow

Em


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

My summer hasn't been the same as BB usualy starts way before now   But I am happy to have it fill my evenings again and take my mind off TX and trying for a baby so that has to be a good thing  

Too excited now!!!!!


----------



## Ping23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wooo hooo not long to go xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Today is THE day!!


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Whoo hooooo!! 

The pictures of the house look bloody amazing!! A bar, swimming pool with a bridge over the top, bedrooms look luxorious! 
IT WON'T LAST LONG WITH BLOODY JEDWARD IN THERE!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*katreekingsbury* I can't stand Jedward, but you know the public will keep them in  good TV


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Faithope... Neither can I!!! They are so childish, but like u say, it will be brill tv and they will get in everyone's nerves!!! 
The other pple I heard to go in was Amy childs, Kerry Katona, Pamela Anderson, Rikki Hatton, Tara Reid Wonder how many of them are true?? 
I am so excited... Helps keep mind of this crap depression I'm in right now!! 

Ooh and I love Brian Dowling!!!!! Can't wait!!! X


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone else think Tara Reid is already a bit wasted? X


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Tara is a bit weird but mrs Hoff is a loon!!!!! Haha.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Whta a mix!! I like the male model


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Must be an American thing? JEDWARD were making me cringe! Wtf are they all about!!!! God help the house! As for mrs political speaker... Wow! Her DH is soooo guna regret her going in that house! I can see her saying way too much beyond her allowability! The county is on it's **** anyway... Throw a loose cannon onto national tv!! Haha!! 

BB MAYHEM.... Love it!! X


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes... Yummy Bobby the male model....  Bit of BB eye candy ay girls!!!


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi ladies,


I am watching! Not sure if I will be able to cope with Jedward     These smilies should be blonde   


Faithhope - You were one excited bunny...hope you enjoyed the launch show.


Will be interesting to see how they get on!


The male model reminds me of Alex Sibley (now he was the nicest bit of BB eye candy ever)


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Love BB being back. Hmmmm good different mix of celebs. Tara did look wasted or like she didnt know where the hell she was   

How long is it on for? Is it normally 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh yes... I remember Alex!! Mr Muscle himself cleaning the bathrooms in his golden underwear! Oooh yummy!! 

Celeb BB is on for 2weeks, then we get 10weeks of norm BB... loving it!!! X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*ekitten*  yep I love my BB  loving the blue smilies 

I can't stand Jedward-I hope that they calm down and show us a calmer side but I doubt it 

As for Paddy-not exactley a celeb now is he-he featured on the Gypsy programme once-that makes him a celeb??  I featured in my local newspaper when I was 13, does that make me a celeb?? 

I love Kery and I want her to win


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

I like Kerry too... But I'm not sure about who I'd like to win yet. It always changes as u get yo watch people... I think Pamela hasselhoff will be good & I also think mr papz will stir the !! 

I looking forward to tonight's already! Get a takeaway, bar of choc and huge bag of nachos and I'll be in my heights of glory!! Lol xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Well this is the first celeb BB I have actually not known who some of the contestants are. Faithope Paddy may not be a celeb but at least I know who he is   . I'm looking forward to tonight to see how things are going.
salx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am predicting that tonight the battered bodies of Jedward will be discovered in the sauna


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

haha i wonder if we will see the jedward boys with normal hair? lol

kerry annoys me so i'm not sure.

mrs hoff is a loon

tara is a zoomer

good mix right enough gonna enjoy watching it i thoughcbb was 3 weeks long? brian is no davina but he'll do

xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

What on earth will JEDWARD hair look like normal? It will be soo long it it stands so tall Haha!!! 

I miss Davina, but Brian will soon get his own twist on it!! 

Looking forward to seeing if any of them are half normal without hair and make up done!!! Xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Poor Kerry!! She did do her best thou bless her cottons! 

I think Kerry & Bobby should be saved, and the other one should go? What's her name? Sarah? She's not made much of an impression on me as u can see I don't even know her blinking name!!! 

No sign of JEDWARD battered bodies yet..... Still time!!!!  Lol xxx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jedward looked so cute with their hair flat. Glad Sally went. Bobby has been so funny this week. Wots darryn like with a fat body and big abs!!!! 

Really enjoying it though. Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Darryn reminded me of 'teenage mutant ninja turtle' dressing up outfit with that fake ab thing, it looks ridiculous!!  

I am enjoying it but so looking forward to the 'real' people going in, I do miss the 'do not swear' bit   Brian is good though and interviews better than davina


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dh thinks that saying must be copyrighted to ch4 otherwise why wouldn't Brian say it? Is the real BB going to run for 12 weeks or will it be a shorter run? Xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know how long it is on for. Mind you I have missed loads cos it starting at 10pm is just too late for me    Have I missed anything good?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

7 Days until the 'normal' BB!!!    

I did laugh at Jedward going shopping-19yrs old and getting a trolley load of Haribo's   They may be 19 but they act like 5 yr olds!

Glad Tara has gone-very miserable...


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Realeople BB on for 1o weeks. I'm loving celebrity. Lucian is a swine. Poor Kerry.  Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Normal Big Brother has started!!!!

So all the girls are so-off's   One man is very arrogant   The Spearmint Rhino girl is up herself (I'm like Robin Hood...' O please give me strength!!!) Tashie is from my city (We are not like that   ) and as for Mark-he is funny, even if it is fake. So give it a week and the true colours will show and we will get to witness the real people behind the act they are putting on right now  

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Glad it's not just me watching it! 

Glad those up for eviction are ( won't spoil it and say who!)

K


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm still watching but I think there could have been better people up for eviction. I'm just hoping that Tashie goes. I'm kind of liking Harry and Arron together, the bit shown on BBBOTS in the diary room with all 3 nominees was the funniest thing so far this series.
salx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank god that liar is out   I was so right about her  

I bet Aden will be next.....


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Aden will walk x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I say bye bye Heaven!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope so as she is really annoying!!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Then Anton!he is sooooooo annoying!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

and rude!   he's def playing the game.... I like Mark, Jay, Alex, I think they will be the last 3 as they are genuine, I like Harry too.


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Is anyone still watching this?  I love it!  Bit addicted, very sad!  I have a soft spot for Aaron ...... hope Anton goes soon (and Aden).


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm still watching, I'm just hoping it's Anton or Jay this week, Aden can wait for now.
salx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Aaron is too emotional always down then up. He really is a Twit if you ask me, nice looking but a very strange man who lacks in confidence.
Anton is soo annoying & tooo big headed so out of the two i hope one of them gets evicted this wk.

Harry is starting to grow on me & at least he speaks his mind. Alex is entertaining & simple. Very child like & funny at times   
Not too sure about emotional Faye    Jay is ok & Aden, i'm not sure why his still in there   

I'm hooked though


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm still watching too  

Have you noticed that whenever Aton is in the diary room, he always has his top off??   what a D head   He is so up himself.

I love Alex as she is always herself and isn't playing the game. Jay is ok, Louise is odd, Harry is interesting as he is coming out of his shell now, Aden is a silly little boy, Faye is ok, her sister is patronising, who will go-Aton.  

I love watching


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls/faithope  can i join the bb thread.....

i love this years bb....it need to change channels,

i love aaron i want to take him home and look after him, also man him up a bit, i think he could be really nice if his balls came out there shell a bit,

i hate aton what a big headed twit, last nigh show was so funny.....hehe aton you have 5 votes.....dickhead work it out prop,

i want faye to go...she is 2 faced when it comes to aaron and she is such a cry baby and needs to go,

im sad jay and louise are not on together and think he is gutted deep down,

love alex and tom and harry,

not sure about fayes sister, why oh why did they put her in there. i wanted to see how faye was with out her side kick only to put her sister in there for her to lean on,


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*clairescott* me bessie mate you


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

faithope   to true,


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I turned into Jay and Alex there   I am from down south


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

down south


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

you naughty girl!!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

......... 

do you vote or just watch......who do you want out this friday, xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Nah I don't vote-after all the scandels.... I just love watching   I thought it was hilourous that Jay won a bunch of bananas


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i think about voting then i dont,  .......yes that was well funny.....bless him    

i though it was funny last nightwith anton thinking he new what was going on and the logic of it all....****


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

yay anton is out whooh, x


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope Aaron is evicted on friday but i have a feeling maybe it'll be Jem   
Who'd of thought Alex & Tom would get it on   

      I don't vote only watch.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i liked aaron at first and wanted him to go all the way, but now he is getting on my nerves more and more, but i think he would be a better person if faye and jem go, i would like to see jem go friday because she also is getting on my nerves, moaning all the time and keep saying she wants to go,
also faye needs to go at some point, she cant win,

i no i didnt think tom and alex would get it on and it shocked me, hehe.....bless them,

i would like to see one of them winning it, xxxx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

What did i say about that Aaron      self centred prat.
I can't stand the weirdo. I mean, who is he?

Sulk sulk sulk like a big


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm Aaron, I think if its not about him, he'll sulk sulk sulk, and do whatever he can to make everyone else look bad. I only hope people dont fall for it and vote for him      Horrible man


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't see how some fall for it? i know a lot WILL vote for him though     
He makes my skin crawl. I just can't believe his age, the fact that his married & got a kid    i feel sorry for him really. I mean, what is his sexuality? Is he bisexual? Faye is blinded by his cute looks. She'll learn....


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I think Jay is awful-very disrespectful and a thug. Its funny how he was kicked out of Katies modelling house for lying about his past.....


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i liked aaron, he made me laugh, but now the pass 3 weeks, iv gone right of him so i wont be voting for him,
i no faithope i saw that, do you no why,? all they said was that there was info come to light in his app form that was not true and he had to go, was it because he was going in bb i wonder, 
alex to win, xxx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm on niteshift. Who got kicked out? Xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

tom.... ....cant belive it, xx


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

How the hell is Aaron still there? He's a teat!!! Poor Alex.  Xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Alex to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

morning.....yay friday,

tonights the night,

lynn....hpe your night shift went ok....i no i cant understand why aaron os still there, its mad, 

morning faithope, yay alexs to win, bless her.....


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't believe they've just voted Alex off. I really thyought she'd win BB   

Come on Jay, i don't usually vote, but i did this evening for ya.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

omg Aaron won wtf....


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

If i didnt know better i would say there's been a voting scam been going on


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Why wasn't Rebecca there?


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

how a voting scam.....he cant no that many people, and why xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

dunno just seems a bit dodgy


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

NO WAY      THAT IS A BLATANT FIX     
HOW COULD AARON THE PR**K WIN 

SHOCKING!!!!!!!


----------



## lynn1303 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't believe that numpty won. Still niteshift so have this week still to catch up on. But I can't imagine he completely changed in that week what a numpty!!!! Xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

HHHMMMMM I SMELL A RAT.......................................................


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

it is funny, but i fancat ed him,  and looks like alto of others did 2,


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

glad im not the only one who smells a rat


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Alex should have won, I'm not impressed


----------

